# Wassertemperatur viel zu hoch!



## stud_phys (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Ich stehe gerade vor einem Rätsel. Meine Wassertemperatur ist viel zu hoch!  33,8 Grad (!!)
 Mein System:

CPU:                     INTEL i7 - 6850 K @ 4,4 GHz
RAM:                    16 GB DDR-4 Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/4GX
Motherboard:  Asus Strix X99 Gaming Mainboard
Grafikkarten:   ASUS STRIX Gaming 1080 SLI (2x)
Gehäuse:            InWin 508
Boot:                    SAMSUNG M2 950 Pro 256 MB
SSD:                     3 x SAMSUNG 850 Evo - 500 GB (1,5 TB)- RAID-0
HDD:                   2x Western Digital 2 TB 7.200 rpm (4 TB) 

Wasserkühlung:

Radiator:        Alphacool NexXxoS Xt45 Full Copper Radiator 360
Lüfter:             Vorderseite des Radi: 3 x Corsair 120 mm RGB blasend - Rückseite des Radi: 3 x Corsair 120 mm RGB Wärme wird abgeführt
Pumpe:           AquaComputer aquastream ULTIMATE
AGB:                AquaComputer (passt direkt auf die Pumpe drauf)
CPU Kühler: Aqua Computer 21560 Cuplex Kryos HF 
Flüssigkeit:   Dr. Voigts DP Ultra Protection and Performance blau - 1l

Ansteuerung:   Pumpe -> Radiator -> CPU Kühler -> Pumpe

Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 33,8 Grad!!  Meine CPU wird daher im Leerlauf 51 Grad Celsius warm.

Im Internet - bei Testberichten von Radiatoren-  befindet sich die Temperatur bei 7 Grad (!!)

ich habe auch den Kreislauf versucht zu ändern. Hat nichts geholfen!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG Christopher


----------



## JaniZz (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde mal sagen, etwas wenig Radiatorfläche zum kühlen deiner Komponenten. 

Du willst mit einem 360 Radiator ein SLI Gespann und eine dicke CPU kühlen, das haut nicht hin. 

Und was für 7 Grad meinst du? 
Möglich wenn du dein Radiator in Eiswasser stellst...


----------



## Combi (29. Dezember 2016)

einen 360er radi?
und du wunderst dich über diese temperaturen?! 
häng nen mora radi extern mit dran,dann hast du temps die normal sind für ne wakü.
einen 360er nehme ich für ne gpu,aber nicht für 2 und die cpu.
du brauchst mehr radifläche...viel mehr.
meine cpu lag mit wakü bei 50 grad unter vollast,gpu 43 grad und mobo bei 38 grad.und oc bis nach palma.
entweder intern noch radifläche rein,oder am einfachsten,mit schnellkupplungen,nen externen radi dran.


----------



## amdahl (29. Dezember 2016)

stud_phys schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 33,8 Grad!!  Meine CPU wird daher im Leerlauf 51 Grad Celsius warm.
> 
> Im Internet - bei Testberichten von Radiatoren-  befindet sich die Temperatur bei 7 Grad (!!)



Die 7K sind bestenfalls die Differenz zur Raumtemperatur. 33,8°C Wassertemperatur...ziehen wir 7K ab...schlagen 5K Toleranz für zu viel Wärme bei zu wenig Radiator drauf...
Ich sehe hier kein Problem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2016)

1.) Wassertemperaturen unterhalb von 40°C sind absolut grüner Bereich. Dein Wasser ist nahezu kalt.
2.) Ein einzelner 360er Radi ist nicht in der Lage, weltrekordverdächtige Temperaturen zu erzeugen. Selbst ich erreiche unter Last mal Wassertemperaturen über 30°C - und ich hab so grob die 5-fache Radiatorfläche als du...
3.) Die 7 Grad aus dem test sind Temperaturdelta zur Umgebungstemperatur des Radiators. Wenn ich dir 22°C Raumtemperatur unterstelle und das gehäuseinnere sagen wir 3 Grad wärmer ist als außenherum wären 7K Temperaturdelta eine Wassertemperatur von 32°C. Passt doch.

Alles was du beschreibst ist absolut im normalen/erwarteten Rahmen. Eine Wasserkühlung ist keine Wunderwaffe. 

Das einzige was mich stutzig macht sind 51°C auf der CPU IM LEERLAUF. Das ist zu viel. Beim nichtstun sollte die CPU ne Handvoll Grad über Wassertemperatur liegen, unter Last 20-30 Grad über Wassertemperatur. 51°C wären für eine unübertaktete CPU zu erwarten unter Last bei der Kühlung. Mit deinem OC hätte ich 40 Idle, 70 Last geschätzt (es sei denn du hast nur den takt angehoben und das Board ballert dir viel zu viel Spannung in die CPU, dann kommts hin).


----------



## stud_phys (29. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute!

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Hab total vergessen zu erwähnen dass der 360er Radi "nur" die CPU alleine kühlt.  
Die Grakas werden (Noch) per Luft gekühlt.
Das weiß ich schon dass ein 360er Radi natürlich nicht mein ganzes System ziehen würde 

@ JanizZ:  die 7 Grad meine ich folgendes:
Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup - Testergebnisse

@ alle: Danke für die Werte und die Tipps. Sollte ich noch fragen haben melde ich mich noch.

Aber auf alle Fälle Lieben Dank!
Lg Chris


----------



## Dagnarus (30. Dezember 2016)

Naja wenn die CPU im "Leerlauf" also bei 0% CPU Last trotzdem vollen Takt/Spannung fährt (EIST aus, Energieplan "Höchstleistung") dann würde es mich nicht wundern wenn da 51Grad an der CPU sind. Da wären ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z / HWMonitor schon nicht schlecht. Dann könnten wir mehr dazu sagen...


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Dezember 2016)

Hier haben wir übrigens den XT45 360 nochmal getestet, ganz frisch erschienen. Mit einer CPU, die deiner Nahe kommt.
Test: Alphacool 360mm Radiator-Roundup - Testergebnisse
Bei diesem und auch bei dem alten Test steht ganz klar, dass es sich um die Differenz zwischen Raum und Wasser handelt.  Wassertemp - Raumtemp = 7K und die werden auch nur erreicht wenn die Lüfter 1500-2000 RPM machen. Das Wasser hat natürlich NICHT 7 Grad Celsius!

Was bei dir nicht normal ist, ist die IDLE Temp von 51 Grad, die sollte sich grob auf Wassertemp befinden.


----------



## Duke711 (1. Januar 2017)

Leerlaufttemperaturen sind nicht aussagekräftig, werf die richtige Primeversion an.


----------



## pladdi (15. Januar 2017)

Überprüfe ob der Kühler richtig auf der CPU sitzt, oder erneuer am besten gleich die Wärmeleitpaste. Zu hohe Temperaturen im Leerlauf lassen auf eine schlechte Wärmeableitung schließen.


----------



## cerbero (15. Januar 2017)

Mit welchem Takt läuft diene CPU denn im Idle ?


----------



## Schrotti (20. Januar 2017)

Wenn er die Energieoptionen abschaltet und pauschal 1.35V auf die CPU gibt dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen das die Temperatur hinkommt.

Offset Spannung, c1e und andere Energiesparoptionen sind ja nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------

